# HELP! pads etc



## bloopeta (Jan 14, 2008)

Dont know if shoulda posted this here or tools but here goes -


I have just ordered a Kestrel SIM180 rotary and was wondering what backing plates and pads would be best?? it comes with a 7" plate already I think but doubt will be of any use.

Also where is best to buy them from??

Any recommendations????

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

For 7" you'd need 8" pads which you can get but if you get a 125mm plate ie..Megs etc you can go for the 6" pad.If that makes sence.....lol

Pads for rotary,people tend to go for either megs or 3M at the moment.


----------



## bloopeta (Jan 14, 2008)

Scud said:


> For 7" you'd need 8" pads which you can get but if you get a 125mm plate ie..Megs etc you can go for the 6" pad.If that makes sence.....lol


yer it makes sense mate thanks lol


----------



## STBlue (Jan 27, 2008)

Not being nosy but where did you get your kestrel from and roughly what price did you pay for it the reason I ask is that i tried to have a look on the net on friday but had know joy it looks a good machine and has all the features but at what price does it come at that is why I ask. Thanks


----------



## bloopeta (Jan 14, 2008)

STBlue said:


> Not being nosy but where did you get your kestrel from and roughly what price did you pay for it the reason I ask is that i tried to have a look on the net on friday but had know joy it looks a good machine and has all the features but at what price does it come at that is why I ask. Thanks


No probs mate, got it off ebay, cheapest i could find, £55ish delivered

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=8067989240&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT

hope this is of help


----------



## bloopeta (Jan 14, 2008)

gonna go for the 3m 09552 backing plate I think??

Anyone recommend any pads???


----------



## STBlue (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for that I will have a look .:thumb: 
I have a g220 used a few times find it really slow to get good results do you have a da, why the change to the rotary, or is this the first machine.

Thanks


----------



## STBlue (Jan 27, 2008)

Cheap 3m pads dont know what they are like but cheap have a look
http://www.cartersconsumables.co.uk/specials.php?page=6


----------



## bloopeta (Jan 14, 2008)

STBlue said:


> Thanks for that I will have a look .:thumb:
> I have a g220 used a few times find it really slow to get good results do you have a da, why the change to the rotary, or is this the first machine.
> 
> Thanks


This is my first machine, thought id jump straight in at the deep end LOL

I buy and sell the odd accident damaged car, and the paint is always a mess on them after being in salvage ye
ards etc, plus old paint against new all the time when there repaired I have used a rotary in the past that I borrow off a friend, but to be fair it served its purpose but was [email protected] LOL, single speed cheap machine mart jobbie. To be honest for what I use it for I dont think A pc or G220 would be much use

Ive been researching for a month or so now and the kestrel seems to be the best in that price range


----------



## haxbyscoobs (Dec 1, 2006)

3m pads are the bee's knees and so is the 3m backing plate


----------



## STBlue (Jan 27, 2008)

I been thinking about taking the plunge and buying a makita 9227cb but I have the g220 and just fancied a rotary to see if it is the fire breathing dragon it is ment to be but for the money the kestrel looks good and if it is to hard to use then 55 is better than 160. I have used megs pads and megs 80 and 83 seem to work ok I have bought a menz sampler pack for cyc but it is to cold to try it, from what I have read on here the sonus collection is ment to be best for beginners and it achieves great results.


----------



## bloopeta (Jan 14, 2008)

STBlue said:


> I been thinking about taking the plunge and buying a makita 9227cb but I have the g220 and just fancied a rotary to see if it is the fire breathing dragon it is ment to be but for the money the kestrel looks good and if it is to hard to use then 55 is better than 160.


that was my thoughts exactly mate, if i was a pro and using everyday I would buy makita / metabo or something, but for me getting it out once a month or so if that, the kestral seems more than enough to spend.


----------



## STBlue (Jan 27, 2008)

Let me know how you get on see if it any good cheeky I know LOL


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

bloopeta said:


> gonna go for the 3m 09552 backing plate I think??
> 
> Anyone recommend any pads???


Check out pro-detailing, Nick has exactly the same backing plate @ half the price


----------

